

Free San Francisco Pair Programming - ecalifornica

I apologize if this is not the correct place to post this.<p>I&#x27;m looking for someone to pair program Python with. I have some experience with Flask, building my own API, a little bit of JavaScript, and a tiny amount of SQLAlchemy. I&#x27;m free all weekdays and evenings, and Saturday evenings.
======
Yadi
I think there are a few meetups coming up for pair programming.
[http://www.meetup.com](http://www.meetup.com) search for pair programming

~~~
ecalifornica
Awesome. Thank you.

